# Martin B10



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

Part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## B-17engineer (Mar 12, 2010)

That's awesome!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 12, 2010)

I think that last one is the tail of the Boeing XB-15. Could some of these have been taken at Mitchel Field on Long Island? Sure looks like it. Thanks again for more great pictures!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 12, 2010)

Very cool, I need to spend more time on that site.


----------



## johnbr (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes very cool photo's


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 16, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool, I need to spend more time on that site.


Same here.
Very nice pictures Snautzer01.


Wheels


----------



## ppopsie (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice Aeroplanes!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## syscom3 (Mar 16, 2010)

To think the B-10 was the most advanced bomber of its day!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

That is a weird @ss looking bird....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rochie (Mar 17, 2010)

Wayne Little said:


> That is a weird @ss looking bird....



so ugly it could be French  !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 18, 2010)

rochie said:


> so ugly it could be French  !!!!!!!



Did think of that too!


----------



## ALE777 (Feb 4, 2012)

Dear Friends: I have followed close this thread about the "Martin B10", and I want to share some information that seems you didn't know...
Did you know that the Martin B10 (The LAST in the world) exhibited in the USAF museum in Dayton, Ohio, it was gave to the US museum for the Argentine Air Army? That's right, this last B10 don't flew for the USAF, it flew for the Argentine Air Force. if you want pictures and more explanation, you can go to this link (in Spanish, sorry):
Glenn Martin 139 (B-10) | Foros Zona Militar
I hope this information be useful for you...thanks!!!


----------



## Johnny Signor (Apr 8, 2013)

Hello , I saw a photo some years ago , I don't have a copy , but made a rough sketch of emblem, and I'm trying to find out what "Squadron" this unit was, I'll describe it here as best I can and hope a B-10 lover can help me nail it down !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The photo had two B-10 aircraft with 6 crewman/pilots wearing jackets, two of them are wearing the 30th Bombardment Squadron patch on them, the design on the two B-10's in the photo is as follows, round background with a thin outer border, inside in lower "half" of inner design is a globe/disc divided vertically in half by line, over this is a "winged" aircraft , it appears to be a Douglas OA-3/4 type amphibian,just below to the right of the aircraft is a small aerial bomb and a star, t the upper right of aircraft are 7 stars in the shape of the "Dipper" formation and to the upper left there's a star between the wings of the aircraft , above the globe area there's a sky field of solid color , the globe halves are two separate colors .

I would greatly appreciate any help with the ID of this emblem, it has bugged me for many years since I first saw it , I believe it was a unit assigned to the 30th Bomb Sqd, but have no idea of which it could have been , thank you for reading this note and I really hope to hear from someone on this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Johnny
[email protected]


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 10, 2013)

The 7 stars in the shape of the dipper were used on the aircraft flown in the Alaskan Flight of 1934 (it's the Alaskan state flag). I am having a hard time visualizing the emblem, anyway you can post the pic you drew?


Is this by chance what you are talking about?


----------



## Johnny Signor (Apr 15, 2013)

Imagine a 3/4 side view of the Douglas "Dolphin" amphibian aircraft, now instead of normal "wings" it has bird type wings in an upward 'V" like shape ,to the right the "dipper" and just below the plane to right a aerial bomb and between the wings of the plane a single large star , below the aircraft is a upper half of a sphere'globe shape with a verticle line downward from it's middle , the area above the globe would be a sky/space background of a solid color . all on a round background with a thin outer border.
Johnny
If you PM me your regular mailing address I can send you a copy .


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 15, 2013)

For those interested in this beast, Mike West just released a 1/48 resin kit. Saving my pennies to get one.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2013)

Johnny,

Thanks I got it today and will start researching. I have to say, it's an odd one! I'm posting it just in case somebody already knows it.


----------



## muskeg13 (Apr 22, 2013)

I think the B-10 was a beautiful plane. My uncle flew in the Alaskan flight of 1934. He was a a Radioman Staff Sergeant in those days, normally stationed at Langley Field, VA, where he met my aunt. I spotted him in a picture posted in the historical display at the Elmendorf Air Force Base Hospital in Anchorage. He was with the 2d Bombardment Group that made many historic flights in the 30s. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2d_Operations_Group:

_On 4 March 1937, the group received the first of 12 B-17 Flying Fortresses delivered to the U.S. Army Air Corps. A goodwill tour to Argentina by six B-17s in February 1938 and a flight to Colombia by three B-17s in August of the same year highlighted the late 1930s. The trip to Buenos Aires represented the longest distance performance of its kind on record and won the group the Mackay Trophy in 1938. A second MacKay trophy was won in February of the following year when a crew flew medical supplies aboard the XB-15 to Chile following a catastrophic earthquake.

The group also achieved a well-publicized success on 12 May 1938, when three B-17s, led by group commander Lt. Col. Robert Olds and navigated by 1st Lt. Curtis E. LeMay, intercepted the Italian ocean liner Rex over 600 miles at sea during a training exercise._

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2013)

Very cool muskeg, I just sent you a PM.


----------



## muskeg13 (May 4, 2013)

Enlisted crew and maintenance personnel. Photo of a photo taken at the Elmendorf AFB (Alaska) Hospital yesterday. My uncle, SSgt Russel E. Junior is kneeling on the far left.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## muskeg13 (May 5, 2013)

According to the 3d Wing History Office, Old #145, piloted by CPT Edwin Bobzien and navigated by CPT Ross Hoyt, ran out of gas (shortly) after taking off from Merrill Field in Anchorage and had to ditch in Cook Inlet off of Bootlegger's Cove. 

My wife and I were there today, in the snow and sleet, listening to the echo of the 21-gun salute being rendered as the USS Anchorage was being commissioned.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## muskeg13 (May 5, 2013)

Another 3d Wing History Office photo. Lt Col Henry "Hap" Arnold is congratulated by Secretary of War Henry Dern on his successful return from Alaska to Bolling Field, Washington D.C. LTC Arnold was awarded the 1934 Mackay Trophy for this mission.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 5, 2013)

Excellent, I appreciate you posting these, esp the one with the enlisted men. THANKS!


----------



## muskeg13 (May 5, 2013)

Doesn't the guy kneeling in the center look like Gen Arnold in coveralls? This just a guess, but since there were 10 planes, and each crew was usually 3, a commissioned pilot, a commissioned navigator/bombardier-nose gunner and an enlisted radioman/rear gunner...I'd guess the enlisted flight crew on this mission were the ones in the first two ranks, with the ground maintenance crew standing in the third rank. My uncle was a radio operator.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 6, 2013)

He does look like him, but I do not think it is him.

The 10 B-10's used were crewed by 14 Officers and 16 Enlisted - Hap Arnold had increased the Enlisted ratio so he could bring along more mechanics. There was also an advanced party that meet them in Alaska consisting of more officers and enlisted as well as additional supplies. Two advance flyers flew to Fairbanks before the B-10's in a couple of O-38s and it was one of those pilots (CPT Edwin Bobzien) that landed 145 into Cook Inlet. He apparently had less than 20 hours in the B-10 and it did not run out of gas but Capt Bozbien had not operated the fuel system correctly and starved the engines. He did not have the altitude to correct the problem before he crashed. Interestingly Hap Arnold had done the same thing on the flight up but had enough altitude to correct the problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (May 7, 2013)

The B10 is just a beautiful aircraft. Thanks for posting the pictures.


----------



## muskeg13 (May 7, 2013)

> Capt Bozbien had not operated the fuel system correctly and starved the engines. He did not have the altitude to correct the problem before he crashed.



That's what I was thinking because having to ditch for running out of gas within seconds of taking off makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## muskeg13 (May 7, 2013)

I'll try to go into the 3d Wing History Office in the near future and see if they might have more info on the 1934 mission. Who in the flight crews were the designated photographers? One of the goals and accomplishments of this flight was to conduct aerial mapping.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 7, 2013)

Capt George Goddard (from the Support Team) was the officer in charge of photography. Of the 10 planes, only 6 were equipped with the Fairchild 5-Lens cameras but when 33-145 ditched, the camera was destroyed so that left only 5 to do the actual mapping.

I've ordered a number of items from the National Archives - one of which is about the Alaskan Flight which hopefully will contain more information. If you have the chance to go to the 3d Wing History and get something I'd love the chance to look at scans of it. I'm more then happy to share the stuff I've acquired about it during my research.

Regards
David


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 21, 2013)

I've been meaning to post this picture of the Argentinian Martin 139WAA B-511 (MSN 763). On June 15 1942 during a flight to test the engines the aircraft crashed causing considerable damage to the nose. Instead of completely repairing it back to spec they constructed a new nose. The turret was removed and the nose was glassed in with 3 positions for machine guns. A similar event happened to their B-510 in 1945 and was given a similar nose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 21, 2013)

Great pic! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Bernhart (Aug 22, 2013)

is there any decent plastic kit of b-10's out there.? always wanted to do a dutch one but can't seem to find a kit


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2013)

The most common one is the Williams Brothers B-10 in 1/72 scale which is out of production (I bought mine on eBay). It has some quality issues and I would not recommend it for a beginner, but somebody with Moderate skills can do a great job. There are after market decals for the country you want to do. There is also the 1/48 scale in Resin but it is really hard to find and pricey.
 
If you need info on a particular plane just let me know.

Good luck!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 12, 2014)

Ok this has me stumped. The pic below is of B-10 34-61 used by Major Davis and was the first aircraft of the 11th Air Force which at the time was to be stationed in Alaska. The question I have is of the spinner. Originally I thought it was some type of early deicer but further research showed them to be considerably smaller. I then thought it might be a tank for alcohol as part of a chemical deicing system but I do not see any deicing boots on the blades. I've also wondered that since this aircraft was stationed in Alaska if it was to restrict air flow. Does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2014)

Hmmmmm......


----------



## Wurger (Apr 13, 2014)

I couldn't find any info on the spinner. Here is another image with the one seen in...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2014)

Brilliant find! That's the best picture I have seen yet of it and might actually be of a different aircraft. Thank you both!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2014)

My guess it's just a spinner or more of a protective cover for the prop hub.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Joe! As always I appreciate your professional input.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 13, 2014)

I think the hubs on those early constant speed props could be easily damaged.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 13, 2014)

David, if you really want to know, send the photos to the Smithsonian or the USAF museum, maybe they can help. I know I would really like to know.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks Jim for the suggestions. The pic I posted I had acquired from my Smithsonian trip but perhaps they would know more. I'll give it a try tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with Joe, a protective cover that was later found to be unnecessary. 
Manufacturer specific, that is why it is never seen on any other aircraft.


----------



## gjs238 (Apr 15, 2014)

Those are deflecterons, leftover from use on the planet Mongo. They serve no purpose on planet Earth and were usually removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 15, 2014)

Well lookie here!

Williams Brothers 1/72 Martin B-10B, by Carmel J. Attard

If you want to base this query on a model, it looks like those covers were used for engine heating and I bet were used only when operated in Alaska.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 16, 2014)

Exerpt from the article:

"Two round pieces reshaped from spare wheels were to form the prop spinner guards as depicted in photos which I had at my disposal of the version I was building. Apparently this was to protect the aircraft engines as it was on snow/ bush terrain missions unless these were heaters of some sort."

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2014)

I think that would be an odd place for some type of heater. The only time I've ever seen the aircraft equipped with these is when there was snow on the ground so I think it has something to do with winter. The pics were towards the end of the life cycle for front-line use of the aircraft and during it's life cycle the aircraft was commonly flown from rough fields so I would think it would be unusual that just now (7 years after introduction) they installed something to help protect the engine.

How logical would it be that this was to limit the airflow over the engine to help it stay warm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 16, 2014)

vikingBerserker said:


> How logical would it be that this was to limit the airflow over the engine to help it stay warm?



That's exactly what I think it was for.


----------



## Johnny Signor (Apr 2, 2015)

Seeking colors for the patch worn by Henry "Hap Arnold and all the pilots on the Martin B-10 mission flown out of Bolling Filed DC to Fairbanks Alaska in 1934 , photo below on left shows the patch , also photo of "Hap" wearing it on his jacket and Grouping of the flight crews also all wearing the same patch , Not wanting the aircraft nose art version as it varied quite a bit from the "patch" if you compare them closely ........


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 1, 2016)

Sorry for resurrecting this old thread but I just found this pic and it's too good not to share. It shows ex-ML-KNIL WH139 'M-585' that escaped the NEI and reached Australia...and clearly was no longer held in much regard by the crews who flew it as a transport/hack:






Pic was found at this website: 
GEOFF GOODALL'S AVIATION HISTORY SITE

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 1, 2016)

Great picture! The old girl's getting no respect!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 1, 2016)

Thought you might like it. I'm thinking VB might find it interesting, too.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2016)

Yes I am! THANK YOU, that is a much better picture than the one I had. I really appreciate the lead my friend!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 2, 2016)

Will that delay the book?


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 2, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> Will that delay the book?



Not because of this, the book will not have 300+ pages so it's grown a bit. Every time I get near to being finished I find even more stuff to include. Still shooting by the end of the year.

Thanks again for the lead Buff!!! I've been in contact with Mr Vincent who has graciously allowed me to not only use that pic but gave me another one as well. He's written a series of books on the Hudson in RAAF service that look very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 3, 2016)

300+ pages! Are you serious? I'm freaking drooling! Take your time and do it right my friend.


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 4, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Not because of this, the book will not have 300+ pages so it's grown a bit. Every time I get near to being finished I find even more stuff to include. Still shooting by the end of the year.
> 
> Thanks again for the lead Buff!!! I've been in contact with Mr Vincent who has graciously allowed me to not only use that pic but gave me another one as well. He's written a series of books on the Hudson in RAAF service that look very interesting.



Mr Vincent's books on RAAF use of the Hudson are very well regarded and recognized as the definitive history of the type's use by that Service. I'm still struggling to find a cope of Volume 1 that's reasonably affordable.

Sign me up for a copy of your B-10 book when it comes out. I'm definitely in for one!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## dogsbody (Aug 9, 2016)

A wet one:


















Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like the bottom on is different than the top two. Is that true Dave/Chris?


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 9, 2016)

Certainly the float struttery is different on the lower pic (less complex) than on the upper 2 photos.


----------



## dogsbody (Aug 9, 2016)

Is it just because of the angle that the photo was taken? I can't check the original Wings/Airpower article as most of my references are in storage right now, pending the completion/repairs from some minor sewage backup into my basement man-cave.


Chris


----------



## dogsbody (Aug 9, 2016)

Found some on-line images.

http://c8.alamy.com/comp/E3P460/al61a-461-martin-b-12-E3P460.jpg

Photos

https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3313/4558662816_506024d181_z.jpg

http://s.hswstatic.com/gif/martin-b-10-4.jpg


_View: https://youtu.be/9hJmgdT4FsY_




Chris

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 10, 2016)

"Struttery" - When you just gotta makeup a word to explain something.

 Love it!


----------



## buffnut453 (Aug 10, 2016)

The shame of it is that you knew EXACTLY what I meant! 

What was that about Britain and America being 2 countries separated by a common language????

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2016)

Great pics!

Post #63 The first 2 pics were taken at the North Beach Airport on Long Island NY on it's test flight. The ramp (built by the Brooklyn Navy Yard) was really interesting as it contained a 45ft (13.7m) turntable. The ramp would sink and the aircraft would float off. When returning it would stop over the ramp and ramp and plane would rise. The turntable would then rotate to point the aircraft back towards the water.

The 3rd picture I believe was taken at the EDO Factory

The first link in post #67 was taken at West Point.
The 2nd and 4th link were taken at Hampton Roads when General Frank Andrews with crew members Radio Operator Harold Johnson and SSgt Joseph Moran were about to set 3 world records for a float plane on August 24th, 1935. 
The 3rd is the only pic I have ever seen of it anchored (to a buoy in a river with it's special engine covers on). I believe at Hampton Roads but I'm not sure.

All the pics are of the same plane though the strut layout did change during the initial installation at the EDO Factory and it was the only one made. They did evaluate it versus the Douglas YB-11 and if either of them were to be purchased it recommended the YB-11. The floats were later removed and it was converted back into a land plane.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2016)

Oh man I can't wait for that book Dave!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 11, 2016)

Good shots guys!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 11, 2016)

I wonder what's there now...at the North Beach Airport location I mean.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2016)

I believe it's now known as La Guardia (sp?) Airport which I just noticed the articles stated the airport was on Long Island, but IIRC La Guardia is in Queens.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 12, 2016)

Maybe by the old marine air terminal.


----------



## dogsbody (Aug 13, 2016)

vikingBerserker said:


> Great pics!
> 
> Post #63 The first 2 pics were taken at the North Beach Airport on Long Island NY on it's test flight. The ramp (built by the Brooklyn Navy Yard) was really interesting as it contained a 45ft (13.7m) turntable. The ramp would sink and the aircraft would float off. When returning it would stop over the ramp and ramp and plane would rise. The turntable would then rotate to point the aircraft back towards the water.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the intel.


Chris


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Original Photo of Martin B-10 Aircraft & Charles Baisden 1941Mitchel Air Field | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 18, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## MarkinTex (Feb 27, 2019)

ALE777 said:


> Dear Friends: I have followed close this thread about the "Martin B10", and I want to share some information that seems you didn't know...
> Did you know that the Martin B10 (The LAST in the world) exhibited in the USAF museum in Dayton, Ohio, it was gave to the US museum for the Argentine Air Army? That's right, this last B10 don't flew for the USAF, it flew for the Argentine Air Force. if you want pictures and more explanation, you can go to this link (in Spanish, sorry):
> Glenn Martin 139 (B-10) | Foros Zona Militar
> I hope this information be useful for you...thanks!!!



I've been to the USAF Museum in Dayton. Blows away any other aerospace museum I've ever seen, including National Air and Space Museum, both on the Mall and Udvar-Hazy. The B-10 and the open gondola from which Joseph Kittinger skydived from 103,000 feet back in 1960 were the two most exciting exhibits for me. Though sometimes the US sold older retired aircraft to other countries, you are correct, this particular B-10 was the 139W, the export version, so sold new to another country. I'm not sure if Argentina was the original operator or just the final one. I know some people here have said the B-10 is odd looking, but I am partial to it. It reminds me of a transitional fossil, if you will, a precursor of a later object we are already familiar with, demonstrating its lineage. Amazing what a quantum leap it was from its immediate precursors, the old Keystone bombers which were barely out of World War I, and yet how in less than 5 years it would be obsolete. I have a B-10 model kit my stepson and I were going to work on together, but never got around to, may have to finally assemble it.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 22, 2019)

Still working on it. Closer

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 22, 2019)

I would kill to have that ability. Just stunning!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane US Army Martin YB-10A Aircraft | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 6, 2019)

Man, I am going to have to start giving you a finders fee!
--------------------------------
That is the sole YB-10A built (aircraft 33-154). It was equipped with a pair of GE F-2F Superchargers. When initially installed the engines started to overheat so plates were installed in front of the engines to help even out the air flow for cooling purposes. The YB-10 had a top speed of around 210-213, the superchargers boosted this to 236 mph at 25k feet. After the engineers at Wright finished testing it was converted back to a YB-10.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

1940s photo of Vintage Airplane US Army Martin XB-14 aircraft | eBay


----------



## Wildr1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Glad I could help, did you buy the YB-10. How is the book coming?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 14, 2019)

US Army Bomber Airplane Trial flight Aviation avion Bombardier Old Photo 1937 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2019)

Wildr1 said:


> Glad I could help, did you buy the YB-10. How is the book coming?



I did as well as the others Snautzer01 gave me a heads up. Endless editing but making progress.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 20, 2019)

From the website, Digital Maryland

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## jetcal1 (Sep 20, 2019)

vikingBerserker said:


> I did as well as the others Snautzer01 gave me a heads up. Endless editing but making progress.



Great! Some of us wish listed the book before our children went to college and have since graduated.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## buffnut453 (Mar 4, 2020)

Maybe it's time to get the book finished given that Special Hobby is releasing a series of B-10 kits:

Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 11, 2020)

Now that's awesome! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN B-10 139W EXPORT BOMBER LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL MANUFACTURERS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN B-10 LARGE ORIGINAL VINTAGE MANUFACTURERS PHOTO 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 4, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN B-10B LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL RUDY ARNOLD PRESS PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 4, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 6, 2021)

151 - Original B&W 616 Aircraft Negative - Martin YB-10A 33-154 @ Mitchel 1930s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 6, 2021)

So I was looking at all the great photo's in this thread, something struck my eye on the very first batch. On tail numbers B I 60 and B I 45 there seems to be a vane of some sort running the length of the exhaust stack on each engine.

Can someone enlighten me please if they know what those are?


----------



## Wurger (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 6, 2021)

If you are referring to what's in the red box below, they were to shield the pilot from the exhaust flames during night time flying.
They were manufacturing and installed at the airfields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 6, 2021)

Yup, that's what I was referring to, thanks very much, and in retrospect it makes sense, I should have guessed that's what they were.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 23, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MARTIN B-10 BOLO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 26, 2021)

FOTO FLUGZEUG MARTIN B-10 M BOLO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN B-10B MITCHELL FIELD LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL RUDY ARNOLD PRESS PHOTO | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2021)

GLENN MARTIN B-10B LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL RUDY ARNOLD PRESS PHOTO | eBay


OK condition, with wear.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Jul 13, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> GLENN MARTIN B-10B MITCHELL FIELD LARGE VINTAGE ORIGINAL RUDY ARNOLD PRESS PHOTO | eBay
> 
> 
> OK condition, with wear.
> ...


_Semper Paratus _logo and the crest are those of the *9-th Bomb. Group*.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 2, 2021)

https://tile.loc.gov/storage-services/service/pnp/fsa/8b09000/8b09800/8b09859v.jpg



Salvo of 600-pound bombs falling from formation of B-10 bombers in recent bombing practice by the 19th Bombardment Group, General Headquarters, Air Force, U.S. Army Air Corps

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 29, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Martin B-10 bomber Army Air Corps airplane original Photo 31st Bomb Squadron | eBay


Based on the skull marking on the engine nacille, I identfied this to the 31st Bomb Squadron. Has a stamp on the back. I can make out 4-11-37, US Army, National Guard Field, Hami?.



www.ebay.com





skull and bones emblem , 145

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2021)

Lot 2x Martin B-10 bomber US Army Air Corps USAAC airplane original Photos 1937 | eBay


On the back of one of the photos is writing of National Guard, June, -37, Martin bomber from Langley Field, Vir, Glendale. Also they are stamped June 11, 1937 Supersize Enlarged Print Precisions Lab Glendale.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 8, 2021)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 23, 2022)

US Army Bomber Airplane Trial flight Aviation avion Bombardier Old Photo 1937 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour US Army Bomber Airplane Trial flight Aviation avion Bombardier Old Photo 1937 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr





148

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 13, 2022)

Org. Photo: USAAC B-10 Bomber & O-38 Recon Plane Parked on Airfield!!! | eBay


Should you have an issue with any item sold I am of course open to communication to rectify any issues. Take care. DO NOT DUPLICATE OR COPY!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 14, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 17, 2022)

Playing hide and seek Chanute Field, 1940-41.






















Original Air Corps Photo: B-18 Bomber in Hangar, Chanute Field, 1940-41. | eBay
Original Air Corps Photo: B-10 Bomber, Chanute Field, 1940-41. | eBay
Original Air Corps Airplane Photo: B-18A Bomber, side, Chanute Field, 1940-41 | eBay
Original Air Corps Airplane Photo: B-18 Bomber. Chanute Field, 1940-41 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## cammerjeff (Dec 17, 2022)

Nice shots, I have never seen that nose configuration on a B-18A before. (Picture #3) Very Nice

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------

